
Show HN: Turn raw Segment analytic logs from S3 bucket into JavaScript objects - radihuq
https://github.com/radihuq/simple-segment-to-s3-analytics-parser
======
radihuq
I was curious to see how users interacted with my site so I implemented
Segment analytics. I wasn't able to find a free data visualizer for my
analytics, so I'm creating my own. The goal is to simply enter your AWS
credentials, and let the software do the rest. This is part one of the
project: turning the raw logs into useful JS objects.

Part two will be creating a front-end dashboard to visualize the data. So far
I'm looking at adding a log of actions by unique users, total # of visits to
each page, total # of unique tracked actions, and a graph that shows traffic
over time. Is there anything else you think might be interesting to visualize?

